
How Ubiquiti Networks Is Creatively Violating the GPL (2015) - duncan_bayne
http://news.slashdot.org/story/15/04/07/1740217/how-ubiquiti-networks-is-creatively-violating-the-gpl
======
djsumdog
The original link in the article is dead. Here is the Archive.is version:

[http://archive.is/3jRC3](http://archive.is/3jRC3)

